# A few more from my collection



## rfawcs

Ruger PC-9 9mm


Henry Golden Boy .22LR


Ruger Mini-14 .223


Beretta 9mm carbine


1863 Sharps .50-70 BP carbine


Two Ruger 10-22's


Apache 77 .22LR


Reproduction Mauser K98K sniper 8mm


Yugo SKS 7.62x39


M1 .30 carbine


HK-51 NATO .308 select fire


----------



## DJ Niner

Nice firearms, all!

I bet that last one is a little "flashy", and perhaps a bit louder than most similar-sized guns... :mrgreen:


----------



## rfawcs

DJ Niner said:


> Nice firearms, all!
> 
> I bet that last one is a little "flashy", and perhaps a bit louder than most similar-sized guns... :mrgreen:


Ignition is preceded by "Fire in the hole!".


----------

